# 10 year anniversary!!!!



## RUGERWARRIOR (Sep 4, 2014)

Today me and my wife are celebrating ten years of marriage. We have come down a very long and sometimes dark road. 
From the very first time I saw her 14 years ago I new I was in love. For years she didn't think love at first sight was possible but I think I have her convinced now. 
A few years later we tied the not. We tried to have a baby and went threw a couple miscarriages. It put a strain on us. A few years later we started trying again. Not long after we had our first little girl. I have never been so proud and scared at the same time. We started to realize we were becoming better people and good things were happening to us. We had two more miscarriages  before we had our second little girl. Not long after that, a third. 
We never gave up. 
I am so impressed with the woman my wife has become. We started off as a couple of kids looking for a good time to becoming responsible adults. Been best friends through it all even when we were seperated for two years before the kids came. We saw each other every day, just couldn't help ourselves I guess.
I took a new job a month ago with lots of O.T. till the end of the year so there has been no time to buy her a card. I think this post will serve as a good substitute. I love her and wouldn't trade this time together for anything. 
She's my best friend.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Sep 4, 2014)

The family!


----------



## DSGB (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations! My wife and I celebrated our 9th anniversary yesterday.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats!  May you share many, many more!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 5, 2014)

Congrats to y'all!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 5, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Sep 6, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## GAGE (Sep 6, 2014)

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## bigelow (Sep 8, 2014)

Congrats man.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## kenway (Sep 14, 2014)

congrats man we need to get together sometime been a while


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 26, 2014)

Congrats! 25 for me in November... As for not having time to get a card, a hand written heartfelt note will be cherished.


----------



## ghadarits (Oct 9, 2014)

Old Winchesters said:


> Congrats! 25 for me in November... As for not having time to get a card, a hand written heartfelt note will be cherished.



Congrats to everyone of you guys who has stuck with it through thick and thin.

It will be 30 for me in November. I can tell you for a fact a hand written note from the heart will earn you big points..... but it has to be believable. Just saying.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 10, 2014)

congrats, looks like the good LORD is pouring his blessings out on you.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 10, 2014)

Congrats to you and your wife and especially to your kids who have parents who care about one another. Here's to 40 more years


----------



## HawgWild23 (Oct 10, 2014)

Congrats the dark times make you stronger for the good times. now a days 10 years is a long time when a couple gets in a fight the first thing that say is the D word.  November 2 will be 12 years for me and my wife.


----------

